
Status Quo Is Not God - Mz
http://micheleincalifornia.blogspot.com/2017/07/status-quo-is-not-god.html
======
microwavecamera
The "status quo" is bullshit. I can't speak for and in many ways don't
understand the new generation, but if you have skill, you have skill. It
shouldn't, and in my perspective, doesn't matter, what gender you are or what
culture you're from or what your socio-economic status is. If you rely on your
ethnicity, gender or economic status to succeed then you are not successful.
Ego means nothing compared to knowledge and skill.

